# Grenville-Seaway Challenge



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*Excellent*

Great shoot ... nice targets... Nice plaques and happy to get one... weather with us for once and a dry course... nice lunch area... series was excellent and good to see everybody out there.... See you guys at the nationals in Madawaska and in Amos pq take care and have a safe summer...


----------



## ont.deerhunter (Mar 26, 2004)

*Thanks*

I would like to thank everybody for making the trip to the Grenville shoot. I had such a large honey do list at home that I could not stick around after! I would also like any input on how things could be set up better,run better or what ever, even ideas for novelty shoots to make the next shoot even better! We are (Grenville fish and game club) going to continue building the roads to get rid of the muddy spots. Once again thanks for helping the club out by participating in the weekends 3-d shoot. Paul:darkbeer:


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*Just a thought*

Paul super job there guys... My thought is if you have 40 targets Have a and b courses you can definitely do shot gun start say 10 am sharp but you will have targets utilized and no stacking at target one.. just have where target forty was as number 1 A course and you will still meet in the nice eating area in the middle of the bush then you work your way back on the other course you have not shot, you might have to incorporate 2 distinct loops though ... If the series gets any larger numbers out this seems like a system to eliminate the wait and get a early finish as well then you can have a novelty shoot as well if finished early enough... I have a wild turkey shoot novelty shoot machine your welcome to use all you need is clay pigeons and I`m sure a gun club has some of those.....I made one when I came back from a shoot in the states winner got 100 dollars and club made a 100 as well or 50 50 split.... also sell water/ drinks half way through each course on the honor system easy way for club to make money and some one can check it every now and then by 4 wheeler to top up with ice and more drinks a buck a can what a great profit ...


----------



## Algonquin (Apr 17, 2009)

*Grenville shoot*

Many thanks to all who worked so hard putting together the Sunday shoot, what a beautiful course you have. Also thanks to all who put the Seaway Challenge together. Sure feels great being back into the 3-D shoots after being away from it for 12 years, seeing old friends as well as making new friends. Loved the plaque!!!


Meegwetch, Melissa


----------



## 3--d (Feb 15, 2005)

*grenville*

Hey...There was Plaques?????....LOL
Great job Angel and Mark....excellent course 
Im sure lots and lots of work went into making those roads

Thanks again

Andy

:darkbeer:


----------



## sagitarius (Sep 11, 2007)

3--d said:


> Hey...There was Plaques?????....LOL
> Great job Angel and Mark....excellent course
> Im sure lots and lots of work went into making those roads
> 
> ...



Remember Andy, I showed you mine :wink:


I agree with the shotgun start. And, novelty shoots would be cool.


----------



## GWN_Nuge (Oct 1, 2004)

Good shooting Rob, you did great!

Andy... what happened to us anyhow? Oh yeah I remember now we're not that good but man we have some fun

Thanks for the great shoot and tournament everyone!


----------

